# Muskrat Love and Other Sights of the Day( Pic Heavy )



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 11, 2018)

These are from two different ventures out today.

1 Stalking




2 Northern Rough-Winged Swallow



3 Nuthatch



4 This muskrat kept chasing another round and round trying to mate.



5 Mallard Pair



6 Canada Geese


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 11, 2018)

A couple more just for the heck of it
1 



2 Looking for Love



3 Juvenile Bald Eagle


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 11, 2018)

Some very nice images.............................


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice set!!! Maybe a little music would have put them in the mood


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks! I knew what the name of the thread would be as soon as I saw the two, lol.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 11, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thanks! I knew what the name of the thread would be as soon as I saw the two, lol.



That's a title from awhile back!!! Good call.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 11, 2018)

Very nice.  You've been coming across a lot of variety recently.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks Brent. Yes, I think things are starting to pop finally


----------



## BrentC (Apr 11, 2018)

Really nice set.  Love the geese and heron.

**Forgot I already posted.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 11, 2018)

Lol, post as many times as you want!


----------



## baturn (Apr 12, 2018)

Great set!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you much sir!


----------



## PJcam (Apr 12, 2018)

That is a great set of shots Dean.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks PJ!


----------



## PJcam (Apr 12, 2018)

Your pictures are always great to view Dean.

I am finding things a bit frustrating, I have my camera but just can't get out to use it. Put the house on the market and sold in a couple of days, it will probably be the end of May when we move but most things are boxed ready. I can't do it, my wife has done it all, we look forward to the move but, I guess it will take a few months to level out, but must find time to get out with the camera at some stage. Meanwhile it is great to view the images on here.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you for the nice words. I hope your new home provides you with many good memories and great opportunities for photos.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

A very good set of shots Dean, all beautifully taken.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 12, 2018)

Oustanding set!!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 12, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> A very good set of shots Dean, all beautifully taken.





zulu42 said:


> Oustanding set!!!



Thanks much guys! Hopefully busy season is near and a variety will be more common with babies being born/hatched.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 12, 2018)

Great set.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 15, 2018)

Very nice set Dean.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you HTN.


----------

